# help on converting old c band bud to ku band



## nitroracer

just a quick question on converting my newly aquired bud to ku band. the existing c band lnb is fully functional and is cool. is it possible to pick up sats like e*7 on ku band with a bud? if so, can i use a c/ku prime focus lnb? any help on this matter is greatly appreciated and is better than the old trial and error method. thx in advance


----------



## James Long

DBS Satellites (such as E7) are not in the usual FSS KU band and are circular polarized instead of H/V. A normal LNB isn't going to work very well.

There isn't much on E7 at 119° that is unscrambled. Probably too much work for too little reward.


----------



## Richard King

Additionally, if you don't have the RIGHT BUD it won't do KU. BUDs have a variety of materials used in the dish. If it is a mesh dish without the proper size mesh it won't do KU. Ditto for perf material. Ditto for fiberglas dishes with embedded mesh. A solid metal dish will always work. IF you have the right dish you can get a combination c/ku feedhorn and get the best of both worlds, assuming the dish has a motor. I agree with James, there isn't much on E*7 that you could watch.


----------



## nitroracer

i had read in other fourms that if a #2 pencil will not fit through the mesh it will work for circular polarized satellites. if this is true is there an lnb that will work for my application. i'm trying to pick up raw feeds


----------



## Richard King

I ku band the holes need to be smaller than the lead in a #2 pencil. Very small.


----------



## nitroracer

the lead on a#2 pencil just fits through the mesh after it is sharpened. is this too large and if not what type of lnb must be used. i have reasearched this and have found a combinaion c/ku band lnb. will this work?


----------



## James Long

Which band of ku? DBS isn't standard ku ...


----------

